
Space and Time in Loop Quantum Gravity - jedharris
http://philsci-archive.pitt.edu/14358/
======
jedharris
Grounding common sense and philosophical ideas of space and time in current
physical theory. Most of the discussion makes sense across a broad range of
theories, it is not limited to just loop quantum gravity. Impressively
readable.

